# Routing



## blonde (23. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe einen ISA-Server. Er ist einerseits am ADSL-Router
angeschlossen (also mit dem Internet verbunden), andererseits am
Switch (also mit meinem Netzwerk verbunden).

Mein internes Netz hat IP-Adressen von 192.168.0.x! Der Router hat
die IP-Adresse 192.168.1.9, die damit verbundene Netzwerkkarte im
ISA-Server 192.168.1.1!

Früher ohne ISA-Server konnte ich per dyndns-Homepage immer von
extern auf einen PC an meinem Switch zugreifen (192.168.1.6). Nun hat
dieser PC aber die Adresse 192.168.0.6! Wie kann ich am ISA-Server
einstellen, dass alle Anfragen die über den Router reinkommen und an
192.168.1.6 gehen, an 192.168.0.6 weitergeleitet werden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruss blonde25


----------



## Maximodo (23. März 2004)

Hi ist auf dem Server Routing&Ras aktiviert?


----------



## blonde (23. März 2004)

Keine Ahnung. Wo stell ich das ein?


----------



## Maximodo (23. März 2004)

Ist das ein Windows 2000 Server Dann Verwaltung Routing&RAS


----------



## blonde (23. März 2004)

2003!


----------



## Maximodo (23. März 2004)

Dort ist es das gleiche Verwaltung->Routing&Ras->Routing&Ras konfigurieren


----------



## blonde (30. März 2004)

Ich habe jetzt in meinem Zyxel-Router per NAT eingestellt, so dass alles was per Port 80 reinkommt anstatt wie früher auf 192.168.1.6, neu auf 192.168.1.1 geht. Im ISA-Server habe ich dann eingestellt, dass alles was per Port 80 auf 192.168.1.1 kommt automatisch auf 192.168.0.6 weitergeleitet wird.

Allerdings funktioniert noch nichts. 
Kann es sein weil 192.168.0.6 ein Linuxserver ist? Oder was mach ich falsch?

Gruss blonde25


----------



## Maximodo (31. März 2004)

Kannst du bei deinem Router selbst Routen erstellen?
Dass es ein Linux Server ist sollte eigentlich keinen unterschied machen da das ganze ja auf IP Ebene abläuft.
probier mal
route add 192.168.0.6 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.1.1
in der konsole


----------



## gothic ghost (31. März 2004)

*Frage*

@ blonde, Maximodo
möchte euren Dialog nicht unterbrechen,
aber
wie konfigurierts du den Zyxel-Router,
über deinen Browser ?
Es hat jemand Probleme mit einem Zyxel-Router
und ich kenne den Router nicht.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## blonde (31. März 2004)

Ja ich konfiguriere ihn über den Webbrowser durch Eingabe seiner Adresse (192.168.1.9)! Es ist ein Zyxel Prestige 650HW-13.

Kannst du mir helfen?

Gruss blonde25


----------



## gothic ghost (31. März 2004)

@ blonde
hi,
wenn du mir hilfst vielleicht  denn
mit ISA- und Server 2003 nur begrenzt  Ahnung.
Deswegen:
1.ohne zweite NIC in ein anderes Lan ?
2. warum gibts du Linux nicht 192.168.1.6 ?
könnte es sein das ich was überlese ?


----------



## blonde (31. März 2004)

Der ISA-Server hat zwei Netzwerkkarten:
LAN-Card 1: 192.168.0.1 mit Switch verbunden
LAN-Card 2: 192.168.1.1 mit ADSL-Router verbunden

ADSL-Router: 192.168.1.9

Linux-Server: 192.168.0.6 mit Switch verbunden


So jetzt sollte alle Angaben gemacht sein.
Gruss blonde25


----------



## gothic ghost (31. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von blonde _
> Der ISA-Server hat zwei Netzwerkkarten:
> LAN-Card 1: 192.168.0.1 mit Switch verbunden
> LAN-Card 2: 192.168.1.1 mit ADSL-Router verbunden
> ...



1. hast du die zwei NIC's im ISA-Server überbrückt ? 
beide markieren-> rechts Klick Verküpfung erstellen, dann unter 
Eigenschaften der Brücke  ->  TCP/IP -> DNS-Server = Router
2.bei Linux-Server = Gateway = IP vom ISA-Server
3.DNS-Server = Router für  Linux
4.Internet Connection Sharing gibt es das beim ISA-Server ?,
wenn ja aktivieren.
Probiere es mal aus, nach Adam Riese m..............


----------

